# Look what I made



## whitney (Sep 10, 2007)

I was so envious of Nootkas halter, but I COULD NOT afford the 250.00 to buy the whole outfit so................................... I thought what the heck lets give it a try.







I added the throatlatch, thought it might make it too busy but it doesn't and it really sets off a horse with a nice one. I did the lead out of left over material.

[





I had a heck of a time with the noseband pulled it out 3 times BEFORE I had the right combination of beads that looked good on all 3 of my minis.






and that was so much fun I did a breast collar too.


----------



## Warpony (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh, that is beautiful! Just lovely! Good job!

*whispers* if you make another one you should take pictures and make a how to page, hehehe!


----------



## whimsical (Sep 10, 2007)

That is beautiful.

Now I am jealous. But I sure don't have the talent to do that.

Can't wait to see pictures of it on the horse(s).

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow that is gorgeous!


----------



## Diana (Sep 10, 2007)

Great job and can't wait to see pictures if it on your horse.


----------



## Ginia (Sep 10, 2007)

:aktion033: LOOKS WONDERFUL Kim, what a great job!


----------



## Reble (Sep 10, 2007)

OK how much would this cost you too make? Approximate....? If you do not mind sharing.

Maybe you can start a new business, I would buy....



:


----------



## disneyhorse (Sep 10, 2007)

Ooohhh that's pretty!

I think that black and gold would look amazing on a grey horse... maybe a light palomino...

Can we pretty please have pictures of it on a horse????

Great job!!! Looks like it would be perfect for photoshoots...

Andrea


----------



## Chamomile (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow I love it! It's gorgeous!! Very very nice job. I can't wait to see it on a horse either! Please post pictures



:


----------



## Marty (Sep 10, 2007)

Whitney you never cease to amaze me. You are so darn smart and talented!


----------



## PaintNminis (Sep 10, 2007)

Reble said:


> OK how much would this cost you too make? Approximate....? If you do not mind sharing.
> 
> Maybe you can start a new business, I would buy....
> 
> ...


I would buy one too!



:


----------



## MiLo Minis (Sep 10, 2007)

WOW!!! That is so pretty and what a lot of work went into it! I can just see you in the parades now! I am another one that would love to see photos of your horses in it.


----------



## Tammie (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow! That is gorgeous! If you don't mind sharing, what kind of materials did you use to make it? Was is expensive to make? I too, would love to see pictures of it on a horse.

Tammie~


----------



## nootka (Sep 10, 2007)

Can you tell me where you got the halter rings w/the slots?

I've wanted to make my own, too, as I used to do beadweaving and such, and wanted to weave one of antique glass beads w/some woven lace edging, but wanted the nicer rings not the only ones I can find around here which are pseudo-keyrings. Ugh.

VERY beautiful set!

Liz


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow yeah if you ever decide to make those yourself for a reasonable price, let me know too, i'd love to order a couple! I always loved these arabian type pieces but couldn't afford the expensive ones so just shrugged it off and envied others who could...lol...


----------



## whitney (Sep 10, 2007)

You GUYS are TOO NICE!

Pictures coming next hot day, I will bath and clip up my model mini Dusty. It looks good on chestnuts and palominos and blacks.

I would LOVE to make another one. Should be easier now that I know how. But it takes awhile......it took (2) 8 hr days to do just the bead work.

I think I have enough supplies to do another one. I will get it almost done and then put it on the auction with pictures it will look very similar to mine.

Should I do the halter, lead and breast collar or just the halter and lead?

Edited to add:

I've had so many inquires about making these for people. I am now taking orders. Those that want to try and make their own, just study my pictures, that's how I figured out how to make mine from another persons website that was selling a similar halter. Beadworking experience helps with the tassles I found out how to do these online also.


----------



## Nigel (Sep 10, 2007)

WOW! That is amazing! :new_shocked: You are very talented and I would definitely buy something like that! :aktion033:


----------



## Buckskin gal (Sep 10, 2007)

I would be interested in knowing what it is made out of before saying what I would pay. I did buy one from a gal who makes them out of very durable material, are washable and adjustable. The link to her site is at the bottom of my page if you want to do a cost comparison. Mary


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, that's awesome! I too want to see it on a horse. Edited to answer your question: the breastcollar is the best part! I LOOOOVE those for photo ops. If the horse has a good shoulder, it will show it off fantastically.

Leia


----------



## Leeana (Sep 11, 2007)

I would buy one from you in a second! I want one so badly, actually i'd take a couple!!! I'd love to learn how you did it and what you used and WHERE you got the supplies.

GREAT Job! I say to all three pieces agian, all are amazing


----------



## whitney (Sep 11, 2007)

Buckskingal:

I looked at those halters and would LOVE to learn how to macrame like that. I know those halters would be durable I have a SIMPLE plant hanger I made back in the 70's that is still going strong! But you've given me my WINTER project. I'm going to macrame some barn halters.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Sep 11, 2007)

Weaver Leather has the halter rings with the two slots....


----------



## Tony (Sep 11, 2007)

You did a wonderful job. Very very pretty.


----------



## BeckyG (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh, how Pretty!!!

(Now, I am envious. I want to make such pretty halters, too :bgrin )

-Becky


----------



## whitney (Sep 14, 2007)

I would REALLY like to make one for the cool colored horses. Can you give me some ideas for color combos that would look good?


----------



## nootka (Sep 15, 2007)

What color of horses?

I think black and yellow looks great on a white/grey or a black.

Silvers look nice in teals or burgundy.

Chestnuts look nice in teal as well as green.

Black can do red, yellow or blue, and bay looks beautiful in blue.

Lots of options out there, but it does depend on the coat color of the horse as well as the shade.






Liz


----------



## Shelley (Sep 18, 2007)

I would buy one of those in a heartbeat!




:

Being a Saluki person, anything in the middle eastern theme is right up

my alley!

Sure wish I had your talent....Good job!!! :aktion033:

Shelley


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 21, 2007)

That is REALLY nice!! I had one made for my chestnut Arabian mare - just the halter and lead, not the breast collar too.

But <sigh> my horses are Appies and are 'busy' with a coat pattern, so dont think those would look good on them. For a solid Mini with a very fine head- oooooooowweeeeee, would that look nice!! I bet one in blues would look fantastic on a gray horse, and oh, reds and golds on a black... oh the possibilities are endless...

Very excellent work- you are very talented!!


----------



## Shari (Sep 22, 2007)

That is really beautiful!! Would be stunning on any mini...or horse for that matter!!


----------



## sdmini (Sep 23, 2007)

That is really pretty! Look forward to seeing it "modeled".


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Sep 23, 2007)

nootka said:


> What color of horses?
> 
> I think black and yellow looks great on a white/grey or a black.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous halters!! :new_shocked: :new_shocked: JMO I think purple/red would look great on palominos & white/light greys



:


----------



## outlawridge (Sep 24, 2007)

OUTSTANDING!!  :new_shocked: :aktion033: :new_shocked: :aktion033:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 24, 2007)

WOW~~ you did a great jb on that. I cant wait to see it modeled. I would love to know how you made it too. Corinne


----------



## whitney (Aug 19, 2008)

Tryst was the PERFECT model stood like a statue, he acted better than my GELDING!


----------



## Mona (Aug 19, 2008)

VERY pretty!!


----------



## Leeana (Aug 19, 2008)

I would love to have one of these sets, if you do decide to make them by order can you PM me. I have been wanting a set to play with during photoshoots forever...


----------



## kaykay (Aug 19, 2008)

kim what a great picture and beautiful job you did!


----------



## nootka (Aug 19, 2008)

Oohhhh looks great!






Liz


----------



## whitney (Aug 20, 2008)

Kaykay I have a TRUE appreciation NOW for the professional photographers out there. That is some SERIOUSLY HARD work. I was sweating like a HOG! My cousin (first time mini horse handler) and I took over 90 pictures and I think we got 5 good shots total of Dusty and Trystan. Still wish I could figure out my camera I would have liked the background blurred. Oh Well.


----------



## Doobie (Aug 21, 2008)

whitney said:


> Edited to addI would be HAPPY to help anyone who wants to attempt one. But there are ladies who are doing this for a living so I don't want to post the how to's on a public forum, just PM me.






*I would love to learn how to make a halter would you send me the directions... *

I tried to pm you but your box is full!


----------



## Windhaven (Aug 21, 2008)

Whitney those are awesome. You did a terrific job. Boy, if I still lived in MI I would have to come over and make halters with you!

Your stallion is pretty also and a perfect model.


----------



## whitney (Aug 21, 2008)

Doobie (I used to have a doberman named Doobie, Doobie, Do) I PM'd you. I don't have written directions. I've only made one and that was by the seat of my pants.


----------



## whitney (Aug 21, 2008)

THANKS Windhaven means alot to me that you like my boy, as I LOVED yours!


----------



## AceyHorse (Aug 21, 2008)

I would really love some instructions too, could you PM me please Whitney,

Thanks

Anna


----------



## whitney (Aug 22, 2008)

Acey I PM'd you.


----------

